# error 0x80070005



## beckrjc (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there can anyone help pls

tried to install avg free 8.0 but keep getting error 0x80070005
the msg i'm getting is: REGISTRY KEY HKLM/SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWSNT\CURRENT VERSION\WINDOWS: CREATING REGISTRY KEY.

i've no idea what to do pls help

:4-dontkno

thanks
becks


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi becks, welcome to TSF...

I've just seen other references to this problem on other forums and the solution was to contact AVG who will send you a batch file which will fix the problem...

Batch file can also be found here:
http://www.grisoft.it/download/tools/set_permissions.zip

Hope that helps :smile:


----------



## beckrjc (Jun 26, 2008)

hi thanks for the advice tried emailin avg but they won't help cos its a free version, tried what u suggested but still getting error msg.

any other ideas??

thanks becks


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I've just seen another another thread where it suggests the issue is related to the file system on the installation drive. If your disk is using the FAT32, you should be able to fix the problem by converting it to NTFS:
http://www.pcguide.com/vb/showpost.php?p=394042&postcount=10


----------



## beckrjc (Jun 26, 2008)

ok marvelous i'll have a go with that and c how it goes, i'll let u know how i get on wiv it.

thanks again


becks


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

No probs :smile:


----------



## beckrjc (Jun 26, 2008)

hi again, downloaded Avira Antivir like u suggested and all seems to be working well!!

Thanks very much 4 your help

Becks:wave:


----------



## fixavg8.0 (Jul 29, 2008)

this is what FINALLY worked for me.
backed up my registry
then went into regedit
found the problem key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows:

then right click, go to permissions
go to advanced
deleted the two "deny everyone" entries
applied, ok'ed, closed out & installed like a champ


----------



## gmeades (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, fixavg8.0...

The download from AVG changes permissions on keys for an existing AVG installation. However, those keys don't exist yet prior to the installation, so running the batch file doesn't do it.

However, like you, I went into regedit, found the problem key:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows

I right-clicked and selected "permissions" from the menu
Then pressed the "advanced" button on the screen that appeared.

At the very top of the account list there were two entries that said "deny" in the access column...
pretty odd, as they contradicted the permissions below that allowed access to those groups.
In any case, I deleted those two keys, and after that the install worked just fine.

I'd been fighting this computer for two solid days when my Kaspersky suddenly developed problems and would not install, uninstall, or work properly again. Rather than shelling out another $$$ for another AV program, as I just paid for Kaspersky a couple of months ago, I searched around and found a ton of great reviews for AVG Free. I'm very 
pleased to have it installed, with your invaluable assistance here.

Thanks Much...! ;-)


----------



## techservices24 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Beckrjc,

Please try to follow these troubleshooting steps:-
1. Try to open the registry editor and the find the key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Windows

2. Please click on the Windows Key and click on the "Permissions" tab and then click on "Advanced" tab.

3. Please try to highlight the first entry and click on "Remove" and now remove the other "Deny" entry.
4. Try to close the registry editor and try to install AVG 8.0 again.


----------



## onlinesupport (Mar 25, 2009)

Follow some steps:-:

Make sure the Administrators group has Full Control permissions to the Auto Update
registry key.
1. Use an account that has administrative credentials to log on to the Windows XP
computer.
2. Click Start, click Run, and then type the following command: regedit
3. Click OK.
4. Navigate to the following key in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto
Update
5. Right-click the Auto Update folder, and then click Permissions.
6. Make sure that the Administrators group has Full Control.

Also check especially if the WindowsUpdate.log file will also read errors 0x80070005
and 0x80080005
(for Windows XP & Windows Server 2003
Locate the following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate.
On the menu, click Edit. Click Permissions.
For Administrator and System, select the Allow check boxes next to Full Control and
Read permissions. NOTE: In certain instances, these check boxes are grayed out.
Ensure all accounts have appropriate permissions.
Click Apply, Click OK, Close the Registry Editor.
Restart the system.


----------



## CrazyMums (Apr 11, 2009)

I am having the same problem trying to upgrade to AVG 8.5 and keep getting the installation failed due to error 0x80070005. I tried finding the HKLM file in my registry but couldn't locate it. I then followed the instructions below. The Administrator was set to full control in permissions. I gave permission to system user as well, just in case, restarted, and tried again. Unfortunately, I got the same installation failed error. Any suggestions? AVG will not offer any support because it is "free". Thank you.






onlinesupport said:


> Follow some steps:-:
> 
> Make sure the Administrators group has Full Control permissions to the Auto Update
> registry key.
> ...


----------



## ison67 (Oct 16, 2007)

This is not just a free AVG problem. We are one the paid version and are having the same problem and from my search on the web this key is causing problems with other software as well. Can anyone offer info on this key? Is there away to change the key permissions with a script? I have 200+ pc's that need to be update. Modifying with regedit one by one is not gonna get it.

Regards,
DJ


----------



## NO MORE AVG (Apr 20, 2009)

I too got the same error when trying to upgrade to AVG 8.5. Now I've decided to uninstall it altogether, but the uninstall failed because of the same error code.
I found this advice from another site & I ran the Removal tool. Now AVG is completely gone from computer. I assume that I'll be able to reinstall now (without the error code), but not sure. Definitely *do* try it!!
:luxhello: Hope it works for you too!

Having this problem when trying to uninstall AVG?
Trying to upgrade from 7.5 to 8.0?
Getting this error?

Error: Action failed for registry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows
NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: creating registry key....
Error 0x80070005

visit this url;
http://www.avg.com/download-tools
run their AVG remover [uninstaller]
it worked on mine!


----------



## CrazyMums (Apr 11, 2009)

The website you list for the removal two lists two different versions - one is 32 bit and one is 64 bit. How do I know which one to use? Thanks.






NO MORE AVG said:


> I too got the same error when trying to upgrade to AVG 8.5. Now I've decided to uninstall it altogether, but the uninstall failed because of the same error code.
> I found this advice from another site & I ran the Removal tool. Now AVG is completely gone from computer. I assume that I'll be able to reinstall now (without the error code), but not sure. Definitely *do* try it!!
> :luxhello: Hope it works for you too!
> 
> ...


----------



## NO MORE AVG (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi... I'm not sure how to tell if you need 32 or 64bit. I didn't know either so I guessed & downloaded the 32 bit. My computer is 3 or 4 years old, so I just tried 16 bit & it completely removed AVG, as far as I can tell.
good luck.... let me know if it works for you.
thanks!
Larry


----------



## ison67 (Oct 16, 2007)

Luckly, this has only been a problem on one of my pc's....


----------



## tylernet (Jun 5, 2009)

I found out this easy way to fix AVG error 0x80070005 from the AVG Suport staff!! It is simple but you need to be logged in as an Administrator. First open regedit (Start >> Run >> enter "regedit" without quotations). Then search for the folder HKLM_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AvgDiagExFile. Right click the folder and select "Permissions..." . In Security under group or user name click Administrators. Under permissions for Administrator select Allow for full control and read. Click ok then run your AVG setup and it should run perfectly.


----------



## tylernet (Jun 5, 2009)

And if it shows an error for another folder path, just repeat these same steps again for that path.


----------



## GBFirefox (Jun 12, 2009)

:wave: hi people ! :wave:

 Avg Error on instilling 

:grin: v8.5.364.XXXX Fixed and tested 12/06/09 :grin:

:idea:

- Go to start
- Click run
- Type RegEdit
- Click Hkey_Local_machine
- Click Software
- Click MicroSoft
- Click Windows NT
- Click CurrentVersion
- Click WinLogon a

Click Right Mouse Button 
Scroll down to Permission 
Click Add 
Click Advanced 
Click Find now 
Click Administors 
Click OK 
Click Ok 
Click Full Control on 
Click read on 

- Click Notify

Click Right Mouse Button 
Scroll down to Permission 
Click Add  
Click Advanced 
Click Find now 
Click Administors 
Click OK 
Click Ok 
Click Full Control on 
Click read on 

- Click Avgrsstarter

Click Right Mouse Button 
Scroll down to Permission 
Click Add 
Click Advanced 
Click Find now 
Click Administors 
Click OK 
Click Ok 
Click Full Control on 
Click read on 

Reset Start computer now and instill 



Good luck dudes

ray: By Firefox ray: Pls comment me ppl if this helps u :heartlove


----------



## Mapperley (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm getting same error number after trying to restore saying it could not access a file. Has anyone any idea what this implies?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

since you didn't give us any background to what you did or trying to do, we can only guess. Here are some suggestions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/error-0x80070005-263214.html


----------



## mehak (Nov 26, 2010)

hi everyone!!

i saw your posts and in the same context i would like to share some reference to you that will for sure assist you to fix error 0x80070005: 

www.completepcpedia.com/fix_0x80070005_error_task_scheduler.html

Thankyou and Regards.


----------



## Mapperley (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi. Thanks. I have Win7. But I shall try that. Thanks again.


----------

